# Accepted to USC/NYU/LMU/Chapman Screenwriting



## kukichiyo3

Just recently admitted to USC Writing for Film/TV, NYU Dramatic Writing, LMU and Chapman screenwriting. 

I have made my decision and will be attending USC for Writing for Film/TV with an emphasis on features. 

Ask me anything about the application process! (general, supplements, etc.) I would love to help.


----------



## Chris W

kukichiyo3 said:


> Just recently admitted to USC Writing for Film/TV, NYU Dramatic Writing, LMU and Chapman screenwriting.
> 
> I have made my decision and will be attending USC for Writing for Film/TV with an emphasis on features.
> 
> Ask me anything about the application process! (general, supplements, etc.) I would love to help.


Awesome! Be sure to add your applications to the tracker! 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## ddcasimir

Congrats! Did you have an interview? How did it go? What topic elevator and inside/outside about?


----------



## kukichiyo3

Hi, ddcasimir!

As an applicant to the Bachelor of Fine Arts program, I was not eligible for an admissions interview from USC, and was not asked for one by NYU, LMU, or Chapman. 

The elevator pieces are known to change every few years for each school. This year, at USC, the two prompts were five-page scripts in proper formatting: one was "a scene between two very different kinds of people who get stuck in an elevator on New Year's Eve" and the second was "a scene between two people (e.g., a parent and child, roommates, spouses, etc.) who live together. The first character strongly desires to go out; the second desperately wants the first to stay home. Emphasize visual elements as well as dialogue." 

In my experience, and based off of the submissions of potential classmates, a great tip in these areas is, if given two separate prompts, to distinguish them greatly in terms of tone, mood, etc. The variation of your writing or the ability to cross between light and humorous versus dark and foreboding is an asset. An exception to this rule of thumb might be if you have demonstrated in your application that you are a gifted comedian, award-winning sci-fi writer, etc. They will likely be more receptive to two pieces of similar ilk in this case. For most, though, two starkly different pieces are generally good. 

My first piece was about a woman meeting a man she did not like on the elevator, only for the man to reveal to her that he was from hell, that the elevator was going to hell, and that she would not make it to the new year. My second piece was a comical dialogue between two Bastille guards in the French Revolution, arguing over whether to run and hide or defend their honor, likely to be guillotined or killed in the mass mob growing outside. 

So, there are many different avenues you can take with the supplements. My advice is to vary them. Also, take risks! If you're writing it and thinking "gee, this is weird, I'm not sure they'll totally get it," that's a better start than something conventional and predictable, in most cases.


----------



## Hitchcockluvr202

kukichiyo3 said:


> Just recently admitted to USC Writing for Film/TV, NYU Dramatic Writing, LMU and Chapman screenwriting.
> 
> I have made my decision and will be attending USC for Writing for Film/TV with an emphasis on features.
> 
> Ask me anything about the application process! (general, supplements, etc.) I would love to help.



So they just let anyone in, huh?


----------



## kukichiyo3

Hi, Hitchcockluvr202 !

I guess so, huh!


----------



## raven_lovesfood

Hi please help me. For the USC writing prompts, does the title page count towards the 5 pages ? Also, do they disqualify you for using an app such as Celtex? Please respond as soon as you can, thank you !


----------



## Nightwriter

congrats! i like your two prompt ideas. im working on my app now for usc with the two prompts. thanks for the tip! alas- there is only comedy and tradegy!


----------

